# Can't get dual tuner to work with new 522



## MambaJack (Jan 15, 2011)

I recently purchased a 522 receiver and can only get 1 tuner to display video.
My previous setup was 2 508 receivers. 
I have a DP digital lnbf with two connections coming out of it and i have directed both of them to the connections on the back of the receiver.
Dish 500 dish

when i run a test i get the following:
1 of the satellite inputs or switches is not connected properly. Normal operation will be adversely affected

The satellite input 1 grid shows

Satellite Input 1 Satellite Input 2
port 1 2 1
satellite 119 110 x
Trans OK OK x
Device: Twin Twin
Satus: Reception Verified Reception Verified
Switch: DP Twin None

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A DP Twin should have no problem feeding a 522. You need a direct line from the LNB output ports to each tuner on the 522. No DP Separator should be used.

If that doesn't work, you likely have a part (LNB or 522) that is broken.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there, MambaJack! I saw your post and would love to help you with that. Make sure that you have two coax cables connected from your dish satellite outside to the Satellite 1 and Satellite 2 inputs on the back of your receiver box. Also, verify that you have a coax cable connected from the TV2 output on the back of your receiver to that second TV. Once you have that, pull up the Menu on your TV1, select option 6 for System Setup, then option 1 for Installation, and then option 5 for Modulator Setup. On that screen will be the channel number for TV2 that you should have that TV on in order to view the satellite signal.

Hope that helps!


----------

